# Furminator vs. Generic



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we have the real furminator (came from ebay) I can't believe yours broke, ours seems so sturdy! my friends bought the featured shedding tool at www.petedge.com and are happy with it 

btw-petedge is a great pet resource, they have everything-a wonderful customer relations department & have excellent prices.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I have the Bamboo Furbuster and it seems to work just fine. I was at petsmart and it was $10 cheaper and looked exactly the same. I didn't see the point in paying $10 extra dollars for the name brand. 

I haven't used a furminator so I can't compare the 2, but the furbuster seems to work great (and it looked exactly the same in the store).


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

We have a furminator and it works great! My parents have one made by Bamboo and when they actually use it, it does alright. IT doesn't feel as "solid" to me though. I like the feel of the Furminator. It doesn't feel like its going to break in my hands and I can't believe that yours broke


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a furminator and I love it, but besides the tool, I am cracking up at your story!!! Especially when you asked her if her dogs ran away ROFL!!!!


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

AndyFarmer said:


> I have a furminator and I love it, but besides the tool, I am cracking up at your story!!! Especially when you asked her if her dogs ran away ROFL!!!!



Well if someone shaved me 3 times a year, I'd be heading for the hills  

Thanks for the input guys...I got mine from a dealer on amazon.com, and seriously am wondering if someone didn't buy it, break it and return it and say nothing was wrong, so the place sent it on out. I learned my lesson on that, but thankfully got my money back. The ones I have seen before seem so sturdy. I know we have had to use the 'old fashioned' dog brush lately, and it is ok, but the undercoat doesn't get removed. And when Mason who is 2 used MY hairbrush on Holly, it was covered (bless his heart wanting to groom the dogs :doh


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

marieb said:


> I have the Bamboo Furbuster and it seems to work just fine. I was at petsmart and it was $10 cheaper and looked exactly the same. I didn't see the point in paying $10 extra dollars for the name brand.
> 
> I haven't used a furminator so I can't compare the 2, but the furbuster seems to work great (and it looked exactly the same in the store).


That's the type I have. Got the medium sized one at Wal-mart for $20-25 I think. Also can get the small or large interchangeable blades for $10 each. Thought I might need the smaller one for my doxies, but the medium blade works fine on all of them, large and small.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

April...I'm so glad you mentioned size....I forgot to ask what size everyone has....do you find the medium works good? I kept thinking large would be good, but wonder if medium wouldn't be easier to maneuver around...I had medium, but wondered if I should upgrade..LOL


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we have the medium, it is a good size. I tried the one for the horses-it is just too huge to use on the dogs!


----------

